# A Few Color Questions



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was wondering what the allowed colors are for these breeds:

- Quarter Horse
- Paint
- Arabian
- Clydesdale
- Percheron
- Thoroughbred
- Hanoverian
- Andalusian
- Appaloosa

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh boy...  Here I go! Im pretty sure these colors are legal, there may be more but I think these are the main ones: 
Arabian - gray, chestnut, bay, roan, solid black, Sabino, Rabican, Dominant White, 
Pinto (color registry) - (all with white spots, but these are the main color) Black, Brown, Bay, Bay Road, Blue Roan, Buckskin, Gray, Grullo, Dun, Perlino, Cremello,Chestnut, Red Roan, Palomine, Red Dun, Sorrel
Quarter Horse - all solid colors
Clydesdale: bay and brown, some gray and black, markings on legs, face, sometimes on the body are frequent.
Percheron - gray, occasional black or bay without white markings
Throughbred - bay, dark bay/brown, black, gray/roan, chestnut, rarely white, palamino and cremello very rare
Appaloosa - six patterns (white blanket, spotted blanket, leopard, snowflake, frost/frosted tips, and marble)with any color, molted skin around eyes, lips, and genitalia, striped hooves, and white sclerea around the eyes.
Andalusian - mostly gray (all variations), bay, black, chestnut, grulla, palomino, and Isabella, lineback dun and leopard Appaloosa extremely rare. Spanish registry only accepts grays, blacks, and bays. The Portugese Stud Book allows horses of any color. White markings are not desireable.
Hanoverian - any solid color, commonly bay, brown, black or gray
Oh, the color isabella or isabelline, is like pale grey-yellow, pale fawn, pale cream-brown or a parchment color...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I could go through and tell you each one, but the way I would find out would be to google the breed society and check their website. I did the first one for you:

Let me google that for you

Once you have the breed society, go to their 'standards' or whatever they call it, where they list the features they consider ideal. It will list accepted colours.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Pinto (color registry)


 
Thank you very much. 

Just to be clear, I was asking for Paint, as in the breed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could very easily google search the breed registries to find this information...

APHA.Com - Coat Colors


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.aqha.com/~/media/AF002DB012014E2DA2AED09511BA5B3D.ashx


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Guide to Identifying an Appaloosa

I think you can look up the rest on your own. :wink: It's not complicated.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Roan also exists in Percherons, it's just uncommon. TBs do not have dun. Arabs don't have cream or dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Roan also exists in Percherons, it's just uncommon.


And isn't in Arabians.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Oh, the color isabella or isabelline, is like pale grey-yellow, pale fawn, pale cream-brown or a parchment color...


The term "Isabella" refers to a very light shade of palomino.

The white markings on Clydesdales are caused by sabino.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your answers. But now I have a question.

When they say "solid colors" is that everything that isn't pinto? Or does it mean things like bay, brown and black but not roan?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A couple more corrections: Quarter Horses have all overo genes: frame, sabino, and splash and can be loudly colored. The APHA discontinued the crop out rule, so all QHs with an excess of white are still QHs now.

And Paints (I see the first response changed to pinto): Not every Paint is a pinto and not every pinto is a Paint. Pintos must have a white patter, Paints do not require it and they aren't just QHs with a white pattern because tobiano does not exist in QHs.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po - don't forget there are QH's with LP/PATN now as well...

And yes, solid is consider anything without a pattern outside of "normal" leg/face white.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Po - don't forget there are QH's with LP/PATN now as well...


Well what the hell.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Quarter Horse Spot home of Reminic In Spots there ya go Poseidon

can't even begin to imagine the looks on the breeders faces when Reminic In Spots popped out


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh right. I've seen him before.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried to buy him at one point *pouty face*


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I tried to buy him at one point *pouty face*



I can see why he's a looker for sure.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay. Now I have another question. What are the 5 main coats of the Appaloosa? Appaloosas confuse me so much sometimes.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I just wanted to point out that 99% of Thoroughbreds that are registered as "roan" are actually gray, sabino, or rabicano. True roan did not originally exist in the breed, & now only exists in a handful of descendents of Catch A Bird, as a result of a genetic mutation.

Also, Splash exists in Arabians.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Arksly said:


> Okay. Now I have another question. What are the 5 main coats of the Appaloosa? Appaloosas confuse me so much sometimes.


Like a person already suggested...google the breed associations website. They will have all the color info there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> Like a person already suggested...google the breed associations website. They will have all the color info there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well, I looked on the Appaloosa Horse Club of Canada website and they had 7 different coat patterns listed.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

If they show 7, then those are the seven kinds they accept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hanovarian any solid color 
Thoroughbred any solid color and gray as well


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> If they show 7, then those are the seven kinds they accept.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm actually wondering for a course that I'm taking and one of the questions is basically what are the five main coat colors. I actually asked these questions for a reason apart from curiosity.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Because I suck at Appys, I googled and found this:
*Blanket* - refers to a horse which has a solid white area normally over, but not limited to, the hip area with a contrasting base color.
*Spots (Leopard)* - refers to a horse which has white or dark spots over all or a portion of its body.
*Blanket With Spots* - refers to a horse with a white blanket which has dark spots within the white. The spots are usually the same color as the horse's base color.
*Varnish Roan* - A horse exhibiting the Appaloosa roan pattern develops a lighter colored area on the forehead, jowls and frontal bones of the face, over the back, loin and hips. Darker areas may appear along the frontal bones of the face as well and also on the legs, stifle, above the eye, point of the hip and behind the elbow. Without an apparent Appaloosa blanket or spots, a horse with only the above-listed characteristics will also need mottled skin and one other characteristic to qualify for regular registration.
*Varnish Roan Blanket* - refers to a horse having the roan pattern consisting of a mixture of light and dark hairs, over a portion of the body. The blanket normally occurs over, but is not limited to, the hip area.
*Varnish Roan Blanket With Spots* - refers to a horse with a roan blanket which has white and/or dark spots within the roan area.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Because I suck at Appys, I googled and found this:
> *Blanket* - refers to a horse which has a solid white area normally over, but not limited to, the hip area with a contrasting base color.
> *Spots (Leopard)* - refers to a horse which has white or dark spots over all or a portion of its body.
> *Blanket With Spots* - refers to a horse with a white blanket which has dark spots within the white. The spots are usually the same color as the horse's base color.
> ...


 
Thank you


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the 'types' are a little broader than that if I recall correctly. 

Snowflake - white spots on dark base.
Blanket - white starting from butt type area and spreading
Varnish - roaning

Then you can have these flavours, with or without spots. The blanket is also known as snowcap, and can extend to cover the entire horse. Spots are not erased by extending Lp caused white, but instead are revealed by it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

In short, Appaloosas are ridiculous.


----------

